# Source for higher end pen kits



## bad (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello everyone.

I've been selling lower end pens ($25 - $35) until recently. I made a Cambridge fountain pen with African Blackwood. I sold it for $65, but that was to a coworker of my wife's so I cut him a bid of a deal. It was a bit of a pain however because I had to make a couple of custom inserts so I could trim the ends of the barrel. I'd like to get into making more high end pens (I like the markup on these pens better  Anyway I've had a bit of a problem finding a source for the better pen kits. I found this source on another thread http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/store/Pen_Making___Ballpoint_Pen_Kits_p_1?Args=. Does anyone have any suggestions for sources, bearing in mind they must be willing to ship to Canada. And for that matter does anyone have any general suggestions on making and selling higher end pens?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at the higher end pens at PSI. Also look at Karen in Canada.


----------



## mikemac (Jun 16, 2009)

rjwolfe3 said:


> Look at the higher end pens at PSI. Also look at Karen in Canada.



Karen is www.kjponline.com, they are starting to carry a decent selection of kits and penblanks.  She is a vendor on this site under 'lacewood' I think.

You might also look at Craftsupplies USA, if you don't mind the extra shipping and duty coming across the border, but they WILL ship to Canada, I used to order from them myself.

Mike


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (Jun 16, 2009)

I just got an order shippped from CSUSA (Wood Turner's Catalog), via USPS....

I got it in a week, and it was in customs for three days! 

They've got excellent customer service, so order with no worries!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 16, 2009)

mikemac said:


> Karen is www.kjponline.com, they are starting to carry a decent selection of kits and penblanks. She is a vendor on this site under 'lacewood' I think.
> 
> You might also look at Craftsupplies USA, if you don't mind the extra shipping and duty coming across the border, but they WILL ship to Canada, I used to order from them myself.
> 
> Mike


 Can vouch for KJP. They have some really nice kits!


----------



## chriselle (Jun 16, 2009)

Go to Willian Wood-Write.  http://penblanks.ca  Bill is great to deal with.


----------



## bad (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you all very much for your suggestions. I've bookmarked kjponline and will put in a trial order this weekend. As for William Wood-Write, I've tried this site before. There seems to be a problem with their server as I can rarely if ever get through.


----------



## Kaspar (Jun 17, 2009)

chriselle said:


> Go to Willian Wood-Write.  http://penblanks.ca  Bill is great to deal with.



I'm very interested in getting that Canadiana pen kit.  It looks like a kit that fixes all the problems with the Cambridge, and improves on the good stuff.  I ordered one a while back.  Hope it gets here soon.


----------



## johncrane (Jun 19, 2009)

l agree Kaspar! style A looks great  l also like the Camo pen blank.


----------



## daveeisler (Jun 20, 2009)

This may sound stupid but here goes, I have been looking for better pen kits tooand it is hard to find, also I am always looking for a new style kit, well when nothing turned up, I started changing to higher end blanks, yup , put a very nice blank/finish on a regular pen and it will not only sell faster , but it will be a higher profit margin too. Just give it a try, also if you use a little card with a nice story, this will bring in a higher asking price, if you go to trade shows or any where that you display your magic, if you have large photo's of you in your shop and at the lathe and pictures of raw lumber, customers can see what you go thru without you having to say a word, and this will also allow you to raise your price, it's called marketing and it works.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 21, 2009)

daveeisler said:


> This may sound stupid but here goes, I have been looking for better pen kits tooand it is hard to find, also I am always looking for a new style kit, well when nothing turned up, I started changing to higher end blanks, yup , put a very nice blank/finish on a regular pen and it will not only sell faster , but it will be a higher profit margin too. Just give it a try, also if you use a little card with a nice story, this will bring in a higher asking price, if you go to trade shows or any where that you display your magic, if you have large photo's of you in your shop and at the lathe and pictures of raw lumber, customers can see what you go thru without you having to say a word, and this will also allow you to raise your price, it's called marketing and it works.


Good advice and I will use it. They say the longer people stay in your selling area, the better the chance of a sale. I made a display of about thirty different woods and seeral materials that pens are made from. I can't tell you how interested people are in that display and the comfort it gives a buyer in discussing pens further. I am going to take some pictures. Thank you.


----------

